# Attention Tundra plowers



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Just need some quick advice. Originally I wasnt gonna instal my Curtis Homepro plow on my new Tundra, I was gonna sell it and buy a used ATV for my driveway plowing. Well after looking at the classified adds, used ATVs are too expensive and since I already own the plow, all I need is the mount and headlight adapter. With that said, how will the front end of my new truck handle this plow. The front end seems so low, will it bottom out? I do plan on putting a leveling or liftkit on the truck in the spring but not until then. I do have a set of timbrens I can install but dont know how they will affect the alignment and ride quality. I had these timbrens on the front of my 03 Tacoma and they caused the inside edge of the front tires to scallop. These are the identical part number for both Tacoma & Tundra front ends and Tundra rear also.Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

its the home pro seris you should be fine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a very happy 29 series owner with a 09 Tundra. He has had zero issues with the truck as a result of the plow. He has timberns and carries a 6 cb.ft. salter. You should be fine with your Tundra and the Homepro.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

One more quick question, tonight I was poking around under the hood getting a head start on finding my wires and installing my timbrens. My truck has day running lights but they arent the headlights, they are wired to the turn signals. Each forward facing turn signal has 3 wires, a ground, a parking light and a turn signal wire. The problem is when the turn signal is not on and the engine is running, the turn signal wire is energized for day running lights. Will having a extra bulb on each wire cause any problems? Also, this will cause my plow turn signals to always be bright until I turn on a blinker. I guess you could say that my plow would also have day running lights. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Hedgehog, your truck will have no problem with a plow on it. I've plowed with my 07 Double Cab for the past two years. I have a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade plow, which weights nearly 800 pounds; plow and mount combined, which I believe is significantly heavier than a Curtis Home-Pro. The first year I plowed I had a 7.5' Fisher RD series, which is a bit lighter than the X-Blade but still 650 pounds plus. I have had zero mechanical problems in the past two years.

I put leveling struts in the front suspension, and also have front and rear Timbrens. I usually put about 700 pounds of ballast in the bed when plowing. I've posted a few pictures of the truck on this site, here are the links. Good luck!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88468

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78058


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

I think your plow will work fine. For balast I use my snow blower (400 lbs) and 20 bags of salt. I plow with a Landcruiser and Boss 7'6" straight blade (700 lbs) no problems and no mods.tymusic


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

i plow with an 03 tundra with a fisher homesteder no problem. the tundra a really could use a better then the homesteder let me how that one works for you post pic if you can


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rick4wd;1111087 said:


> ir you post pic if you can


There is a picture of a tundra with Snoway 29 on my facebook page along with a lot of other plow pictures, new ones every day this time of year.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Basher or anyone, I just finished installing my Curtis Homepro sonwplow. Everything is fine except the front end sits too low to the ground. I have Timbrens installed but when I go in and out of my driveway, the hydraulic jackstand scrapes the driveway. I measured the height of my angle pistons at each end and the end closest to the truck is 1.5" lower than the end closest to the molboard. I plan on installing a 4" Pure Performance lift in the spring which will definitely take care of this problem. Should I install a Readilift leveling kit to hold me over till spring or should I just deal with it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you have adjustment to move the mount up? Do you have your ballast installed?


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

The plow is adjusted as high as it can go. I did not have any ballast because I was just testing everything out after the install. Will the ballast really help that much? The front suspension barely moves when lifting the plow, the front just sits too dam low.


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

my homsteder is ok no scraping at all what year is your tundra


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

My Tundra is a 2011. The plow came off my 2003 Tacoma which was lifted and had no problems scraping. The end of my driveway were it joins to the street does have a angle to it. My friend backed his motorhome in one day and his receiver hitch scraped worse than my plow. Right now the bottom of my plow a frame is under 5 inches from the ground.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

You will need to raise the front end with either a leveling kit or a lift kit. I have an 08 with an 8' western and the truck sat too low. I tried the Timbrens but they dot give you any lift, just support the load better. After I installed the leveling kit the clearance increased. The truck will handle the weight, it just sits to low at the front end. Lift it and you'll be happy with the results. Good luck!


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Snow Patrol,
After lifting the truck, did you leave the Timbrens in or were they not needed after the lift?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

After I put the lift on my 06 tacoma the Timbrens weren't needed. The plow is a lot lighter but the factory springs we're way too soft and completely compressed with the added 250 lbs. Just my experience.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Hedgehog;1122062 said:


> Snow Patrol,
> After lifting the truck, did you leave the Timbrens in or were they not needed after the lift?


Timbrens are no longer needed. The springs hold the weight well.


----------

